# Convert a single MP4 frame to a Jpeg image. How to?



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm trying to make a JPEG digital image from a single frame on an MP4 Video clip. I use Windows Media Player, and also have Nero. I can freeze the desired frame. Then I do a screen shot and paste it into a blank canvas of Photoshop CS2. Here's the mystery [to me] : I can save it as a jpeg, or other. But when I try to re-open it later, the picture is solid black. I've tried several other photo programs that I also have... same result. So what are the unique properties of this particular photo type that cause this? What is the best way to achieve my goal. Thanks.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Try disabling Hardware Acceleration by right clicking on the Desktop then on Properties>Settings tab, now click on the Advanced button then on the Troubleshoot tab. Set Hardware Acceleration to None, click OK OK.


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

That worked. thank you.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If its a file you can play in VLC Media Player you can right click on the screen and there's a "Snapshot" item....its that easy.


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

This is a great program. Thanks. Is there a setting to change the trype of output file from PNG ?


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

you can also try windows movie maker that is included free in windows xp. i have done that several times when ive made movies. you play the clip and where it says take picture hit it and youll have your pix. hope this works for you.


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

what does the Hardware Accelerator do? And what differences will I notice if I leave it permanently turned off.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Rob1960 said:


> what does the Hardware Accelerator do? And what differences will I notice if I leave it permanently turned off.


It may affect the playback of DVD disks on your computer but is easily enabled again.


----------

